# iPad wireless woes



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/ptech/04/06/ipad.wifi.problems/index.html?hpt=T2



> Users who rushed to snap up Apple's iPad are complaining within days of the slate computer's highly anticipated release that they're having trouble connecting it to the Internet.
> On Apple's technical support Web site, there were 11 pages of comments Tuesday morning on a post saying Wi-Fi connections were weak or kept cutting out.


Now here is some great advice from Apple



> The tips include moving closer to a Wi-Fi router or hot spot and making sure the Wi-Fi router is plugged in and the power is turned on.
> The Web page also suggests checking for sources of possible interference, like a microwave oven, and making sure you're connected to the correct Wi-Fi connection if multiple ones are available.


But that is not the problem Apple...



> "The device works fine near the router, but on the other side of the house, nada. But my Macbook pro and my Nexus One and other various devices I've brought into the house pick up wifi just fine in that area."


A bunch of beta testers.....

.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Will It blend?






.


----------



## PCcruncher (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow, I wonder if that was the first one to ever be destroyed.


----------



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

I believe this was the first one to be destroyed lol.


----------



## PCcruncher (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow, what some people will do......


----------



## Rob Pearson (Jul 10, 2003)

All I have to say is wow. Lets release a device that centers around being wireless and have the wifi ability of it suck. Score 1 for Apple! Good news post, like the quotes from the story within the post. Otherwise I would have probably just skimmed it over like I do all the other things I see that say iPad... lol.


----------

